
Lithium batteries: Difference Engine: An innovation too far? - cpleppert
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2013/01/lithium-batteries
======
cpleppert
I don't understand the quote "Riskiest of all, it ditched the conventional
hydraulic systems used for actuating a plane’s moving parts, and replaced them
with electrical controls." This isn't true at all. It has hydraulics and the
only difference is one of the lines (center) uses electrical hydraulic pumps.
Makes you wonder about the article..

